# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  < قصة رائعة > دكتور جيكل ومستر هايد !!!! للكاتب روبرت لويس ستيفينسون

## ابن البلد

القصه دي من أجمل القصص اللي قرأتها في حياتي والتي أظهرت الكثير لعلماء النفس و أيضا للصراع الدائم داخل النفس البشرية بين خيرها وشرها 

مؤلف هذه القصه هو روبرت لويس ستيفينسون

ولد في :- 13 نوفمبر  1850   ( صدفة غريبه نفس يوم ميلادي بس أنا بعده بقرن وربع  ::  )
وتوفي في:- 3 ديسمبر 1894
ومن أشهر أعماله الحاله الغريبه والعجيبه دكتور جيكل ومستر هايد والتي أصدرها في عام 1886
القصه هنا مترجمه ومش عارف المترجم الحقيقي بالظبط  ::  لكن أنا أرفقت القصه الحقيقيه المكونه من 10 فصول بالموضوع لمن يريد الإطلاع عليها باللغه الإنجليزية


*دكتور جيكل ومستر هايد !!!!*

كان مستر اترسون المحامى يسير مع صديقه وابن عمه مستر انفليد فى احد شوارع لندن عصر يوم الاحد .. وكان هذان الصديقان قد اعتادا ان يقومان بهذه النزهة الاسبوعية فى ايام الاحاد


كانا يسيران صامتين لا يتكلمان الا نادرا .. ولكن فى تلك المرة توقف مستر انفليد عن السير .. واشار بعصاه الى بيت غريب الشكل .. جداره الخلفى مصمت وخال من النوافذ .. وليس فيه سوى باب صغير تعلوه القذارة .. ويبدو انه قد مر عليه سنوات طويلة دون ان يقوم احد بطلائه او حتى بفتحه .. وقال مستر انفليد ..


ان هذا الباب يذكرنى بحادث غريب وقع فى هذا المكان .. فمنذ مده كنت اسير ليلا بالقرب من هنا .. ورايت رجلا قصير القامة ذا وجه قبيح يجرى وراء فتاة صغيرة .. يتراوح عمرها مابين ثمان وعشر سنوات .. وقام الرجل ذوو الوجه القبيح بإالقاء الفتاة على الارض .. واخذ يركلها بقدميه بقسوة بالغة .. وكانت الفتاة تصيح وتبكى .. وكان بعض الناس قد تجمعوا على صراخ الفتاة .. ومنهم اهل هذه الفتاة واحد الاطباء.. وعندما فحص الطبيب الفتاة وجد ان اصاباتها لم تكن بالغة ولا خطيرة ..ومع ذلك فقد قررنا جميعا بان يقوم الرجل القبيح بتعويض الفتاة واهلها عما لحقهم من ضرر .. وفرضنا عليه ان يدفع مائة جنيه الى اسرة الفتاة 


وطلب منا الرجل القبيح ان نصحبه الى هذا المكان .. ودخل من هذا الباب وعاد ومعه عشرة جنيهات وشيكا بالمبلغ المطلوب .. وكان هذا الشيك مفاجأة كبرى .. فقد كان يحمل اسم رجل مشهور ومحبوب فى مدينة لندن .. 

لذلك فقد عنفت الرجل لانه قدم شيكا يحمل اسم رجل اخر..ولكن الرجل القبيح طلب منا ان نحتفظ به اسيرا حتى صباح اليوم التالى .. وسيذهب معنا البنك ليصرف الشيك ويعطى الفتاة حقها فى التعويض .. وقبلنا هذا الحل وظللنا ساهريين حتى الصباح .. وتوجهنا معه الى البنك فإذا به يصرف الشيك بكل سهولة .. وقد اندهشت لذلك لان الرجل القبيح كان شريرا .. بينما كان الرجل الذى يحمل الشيك توقيعه رجلا فاضلا ومعروفا باعماله الخيرة 

وهنا سال مستر اترسون المحامى صديقه مستر انفليد :
- هل تذكر اسم هذا الرجل الشرير وكيف كانت ملامحه ؟
اجاب مستر انفليد :
- نعم كان اسمه هايد اما ملامحه القبيحة.. فقد كانت تحمل كل معانى الشر وارجوك الا تذكرنى بها ..

اضطرب ذهن مستر اترسون لدى سماعه هذا الاسم .. وعندما عاد الى منزله فتح خزانة بمكتبه واخرج منها ظرفا كان يتضمن الوصية التى حررها صديقه الدكتور هنرى جيكل وقرأ الوصية بامعان اكثر من مرة وهو لا يصدق الكلمات القليلة المكتوبة فيها..كانت الوصية تقول ان الدكتور جيكل يوصى بجميع امواله وممتلكاته الى رجل اسمه .. ادوارد هايد .. وذلك فى حالة وفاة الدكتور جيكل او فى حالة اختفائه مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة شهوور.. 

واخذ مستر اترسون يتسائل بينه وبين نفسه: لماذا حررالدكتور جيكل الوصية لهذا الرجل الشرير؟..
وهل يتعرض الدكتور جيكل الى خطر او تهديد من جانب هذاالرجل؟
اليس من الواجب فى مثل هذا الوقت ان يتحرى الامر ويبذل كل ما فى وسعه لانقاذ صديقه الدكتور جيكل؟

لم يضيع مستر اترسون الكثير من الوقت وتوجه على الفور الى بيت الدكتور لانيون ..وهو صديق مشترك لكل من .. مستر اترسون و .. الدكتور جيكل .. وحكى له كل ما يعرفه من تفاصيل هذا الامر الغريب.. ولكن الدكتور لانيون قال انه لا يعرف من هو هذا الشخص الذى يدعى ادوارد هايد.. وقال ايضا ان صلة الصداقة قد انقطعت بينه وبين الدكتور جيكل منذ عدة سنوات ... ولم يقابله الا مرات قليلة .. وانه لاحظ ان الدكتور جيكل لم يعد يتصرف كطبيب عاقل .. بل ويبدو انه قد اصيب بالجنون وفقد عقله..

وهكذا عاد مستر اترسون الى بيته وذهنه اكثر اضطرابا .. واصبح الحل الوحيد امامه ان يبحث الامر بنفسه وان يعرف كل شيىء عن هذا الرجل القبيح الشرير ادوارد هايد .. الذى جعل الدكتور جيكل يوصى له بكل امواله ..

وظل مستر اترسون يراقب الباب الموجود فى الجدار الخلفى .. لبيت الدكتور جيكل عدة ايام 
.. الى ان شاهد هذا الرجل القصير القامة ذا الوجه القبيح وهو يتسلل الى الباب فى احدى الليالى .. وعندئذ تقدم اليه ووضع يده على كتفه وقال اعتقد انك المستر هايد .. وانا صديق للدكتور هنرى جيكل .. واريد ان ادخل معك الى هذا البيت لنقابل صديقنا الدكتور جيكل .. فهل تسمح لى بذلك ؟....

اندهش الرجل القبيح ولكنه قال بثبات انك لن تجد الدكتور جيكل الان .. ودخل من الباب واغلقه وراءه.. وعندئذ توجه مستر اترسون الى المدخل الامامى الرئيسى لبيت الدكتور جيكل .. وقال للخادم بول انه يريد ان يقابل سيده لامر هام .. وابلغه الخادم بان الدكتور جيكل ليس موجودا الان بالبيت .. فسال الخادم عن حقيقة العلاقة بين الدكتور جيكل والمستر هايد؟... وقال الخادم ان المستر هايد يحضر وينصرفمن الباب الخلفى للبيت .. وان الدكتور جيكل امره وامر جميع الخدم بان نلبى كل طلباته 


مر نحو اسبوعين قبل ان يتمكن مستر اترسون من مقابلة صديقه الدكتور جيكل .. وعندما تمت المقابلة ابدى مستر اترسون استياءه من هذا الشخص الشرير المدعو هايد .. وطلب من الدكتور جيكل ان يعيد النظر فى الوصية التى كتبها ... ولكن الدكتور جيكل اصر على التمسك بهذه الوصية .. وطلب من صديقه المحامى ان يقوم بتنفيذها اذا مات او اختفى .. بل وطلب منه ان يكون مستر هايد محل عطفه ورعايته ... واعترف له دكتور جيكل انه يعرف بان مستر هايد شخص شرير بالفعل .. ولكن هناك اسبابا تدعوه لان يتنازل له عن كل امواله وممتلكاته .... وانه سيحاول من جانبه التخلص من مستر هايد فى الوقت المناسب .. وعندئذ ستصبح الوصية بلا قيمة ,, وسيستبدلها بوصية اخرى .. وفى النهاية طلب الدكتور جيكل من صديقه مستر اترسون الا يتدخل فى هذاالموضوع.. الذى يعتبره الدكتور جيكل من اخص خصوصياته .. 

وبعد نحو عام حدثت فى لندن جريمة بشعة ...
فقد عثر على السير دانفروز كارو قتيلا .. وشهدت خادمة صغيرة بانها كانت تطل من النافذة مساء يوم الجريمة .. ورات الرجل النبيل حين كان يعبر الشارع .. وحين تقابل مع رجل قصير القامة له وجه قبيح .. ويبدو ان الرجل النبيل قد سال الرجل الاخر عن شيىء ما ...
فاذا بالرجل القصير يرفع عصاه ويهوى بها على راسالرجل النبيل... فتهاوى على الارض ثم انهال عليه القبيح بالضرب... حتى انكسرت العصا التى كان يستعملها من شدة الضربات التى كان يوجهها للقتيل .. وقد عثر مع القتيل على خطاب كان موجها الى المستر اترسون المحامى .. وعندما تدخل المستر اترسون فى الامر لاحظ ان الاوصاف التى ذكرتها الخادمة تنطبق تماما على الرجل الشرير القبيح الوجه .. المدعو مستر هايد .. ولاحظ ان الجزء المكسور من العصا .. التى وجدت بجوار جثة القتيل .. هو فى حقيقة الامر جزء من عصا ثمينة .. كان قد اهداها من قبل الى صديقه الدكتور جيكل ... وعندئذ قام على الفور بابلاغ الشرطة .. باعتقاده بان القاتل هو المستر هايد !!...

وكان لابد ان يذهب الستر اترسون الى صديقه الدكتور جيكل ... ليبحث معه مشكلة تورط مستر هايد فى جريمة القتل .. ولم يستقبله الدكتور جيكل فى مكتبه او فى غرفة الاستقبال بالمبنى الرئيسى للبيت .. وتمت المقابلة فى غرفة الابحاث الخاصة بالدكتور والتى تقع فى الجانب الخفى من البيت .. وكانت نوافذ الحجرة متربة ومغلقة بقضبان حديدية .. وتحتوى الحجرة على قطع من الاثاث ودواليب كثيرة ومرأة كبيرة .. وكان الدكتور جيكل جالسا على احد المقاعد ويبدو كما لو كان مريضا.. خائر القوى لدرجة انه لم يستطع القيام من مقعده ليستقبل الضيف.. 

بدأ مستر اترسون حديثه عن مستر هايد.. وعن الجريمة البشعة التى ارتكبها.. وعن مدى امكانية الزج باسم الدكتور جيكل فى تلك القضية .. باعتباره صديقا للمستر هايد .. وان هذا الامر سيؤثر فى سمعة الدكتور جيكل الطيبة فى المجتمع

وبصوت واهن خفيض قال الدكتور جيكل .. انه قطع كل علاقة بينه وبين مستر هايد.. وانه وبالرغم من ذلك واثق تماما بان مستر هايد لن يذكر اسمه فى تلك القضية اذا تم القبض عليه .. وانه تلقى خطابا منه يفيده فيه بانه رحل واختفى .. وقدم هذا الخطاب الى مستر اترسون باعتباره المحامى الذى يشرف على مصالحه القانونية .. 


وعاد مستر اترسون واخذ يقرأ الخطاب بقدر كبير من الاهتمام .. وعرض الخطاب على مساعده مستر جيست ... الذى يعمل فى مكتبه والذى فحص الخطاب جيدا .. وقال فى النهاية بانه يشك فى الخط الذى كتب به هذا الخطاب ..

وفى تلك اللحظة وصل خطاب قصير من الدكتور جيكل يدعو فيه مستر اترسون الى العشاء معه .. وما ان راى مستر جيست هذا الخطاب .. حتى قال لمستر اترسون انه يشك فى ان خط دكتور جيكل يكاد يكون متماثلا مع الخط الذى كتب به الخطاب المرسل من مستر هايد .. وبالرغم من ان تماثل الخطين ليس متماثلا تماما .. الا انه يشك فى ان الذى كتب الخطابين شخص واحد ...!

اقتنع مستر اترسون بكل ما استنتجه مساعده من قراءة الخطابين .. وبالتالى فقد ازدادت حيرته ودهشته .. وطلب من مساعده ان يحتفظ بهذا الامر سرا من اسرار المكتب.. فوعده مساعده بذلك..

واخذ مستر اترسون يفكر فى كيفية تفسير هذا اللغز .. وهل قام صديقه الدكتور جيكل بكتابة الخطاب الموقع باسم مستر هايد لمحاولة مساعدة هذا الشخص الشرير على الافلات من العدالة ..

وبعد اختفاء مستر هايد على هذا النحو عاد الدكتور جيكل الى ممارسة حياته العادية الطبيعية .. وبدأ فى استقبال مرضاه من جديد بعد ان كاد ان يغلق العيادة .. وكان يبدو سعيدا للغاية وهو يستقبل اصدقاءه ويدعوهم الى العشاء والمسامرة ..

ولكن هذه الحالة لم تستمر سوى نحو شهرين ثم انقطع الدكتور جيكل عن مقابلة الناس .. ولزم حجرة الابحاث فى بيته لا يبرحها اطلاقا .. بل ورفض ان يقابل مستر اترسون الذى حاول مقابلته عدة مرات للاطمئنان على احواله .. وعندئذ اضطر مستر اترسون مرة اخرى الى التوجه الى صديقهما المشترك الدكتور لانيون ..

كان الدكتور لانيون مريضا ومكتئبا.. عندما تمت المقابلة وما ان فتح مستر اترسون موضوع الحالة الغريبة التى طرأت على حياة الدكتورجيكل .. حتى صاح الدكتور لانيون بغضب طالبا منه السكوت وعدم الاستمرار فى اى حديث يخص الدكتور جيكل من قريب او بعيد .. وابلغه بانه قطع كل علاقة تربطه بالدكتور جيكل.. الذى يبدو وكانه فقد عقله .. وبالتالى فقد ازدادت حيرة وشكوك مستر اترسون .. فى امر صديقيه الحميمين دكتور جيكل ومستر لانيون...

ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى توفى الدكتور لانيون ..واسرع مستر اترسون بفتح وصيته التى كان يحتفظ بها فى مكتبه .. وكانت الوصية محفوظة بداخل ظرف مغلق كتب عليه.. "سرى جدا .. خاص بالمستر اترسون المحامى وحده " .. وبداخل هذا الظرف وجد ظرفا اخر مغلقا بالشمع الاحمر ومكتوب عليه .." لا يفتح الا بعد موت الدكتور جيكل او بعد اختفائه الى الابد " !

اندهش مستر اترسون لان هذه الكلمات شديدة الشبه بما جاء فى وصية الدكتور جيكل بشأن الموت او الاختفاء الى الابد .. ولكن لماذا قرر الدكتور لانيون الا تفتح وصيته الا بعد موت الدكتور جيكل او اختفائه ؟.. وماذا كتب يا ترى فى تلك الوصية ؟... 
وبطبيعة الحال لم يجسر مستر اترسون على فتح الظرف المغلق لان الوقت لم يحن بعد 
لذا وجب عليه الانتظار رغما عن حيرته وعشرات الاسئلة التى ارهقت عقله ...


يتبع .......

----------


## ابن البلد

عرف مستر اترسون بعض الاخبار عن صديقه الدكتور جيكل عن طريق خادمه بول الذى اخبره ان سيده لا يغادر غرفة الابحاث وينام فيها وحيدا .. ويبدو انه يعانى من اضطراب عقلى و مشكلة كبيرة ..

وفى يوم الاحد التالى كان مستر اترسون يقوم بنزهته الاسبوعية المعتادة مع صديقه المستر انفليد .. وعندما وصلا الى الباب المعروف لديهما جيدا ... توقف الصديقان عندما لاحظا ان المستر جيكل يطل عليهما من النافذة ذات القضبان الحديدية .. واندهش مستر اترسون حين لاحظ ان الدكتور جيكل قد وجه اليهما بعض الكلمات الطيبة .. ولكن على حين فجأة .. حدث شيىء غريب ومخيف ..

لقد تبدلت ملامح الدكتور جيكل فجأة واختفت الابتسامة من وجهه .. كما لو كان قد اصيب برعب مفاجىء من شيىء ما او من شخص ما .. ثم سرعان ما اغلق النافذة واختفى ...

لم يستطع الصديقان ان يفعلا شيئا .. وواصلا سيرهما صامتين دون ان ينطق احدهما بكلمة من تأثير الدهشة والاضطراب ...

وفى المساء فوجىء مستر اترسون بحضور بول خادم الدكتور جيكل .. وهو ينتفض من شدة الرعب .. وقال للمستر اترسون انه يخشى ان يكون الدكتور جيكل قد تعرض لجريمة قتل وطلب منه ان ياتى معه للبيت ليتحرى الامر بنفسه 

وهناك توجها فورا الى حجرة الابحاث التى تقع فى الجانب الخلفى للبيت .. وقام الخادم بطرق باب الحجرة ليبلغ الدكتور جيكل بان مستر اترسون حضر الى البيت ويريد ان يراه لامر هام .. وجاء صوت من داخل الحجرة امر الخادم بالانصراف ومعلنا بانه لايريد مقابلة احد ..

وعندئذ همس بول فى اذنى المستر اترسون : اترى سيدى .. هل هذا الصوت الذى سمعناه الان هل هو صوت الدكتور جيكل ؟ .. انه صوت لايمت لنبرات الدكتور جيكل بادنى صلة .. فصوت من هذا اذن .. ؟!

وقال بول ايضا ان من الواضح ان سيده الدكتور جيكل قد قتل منذ عدة ايام ... وان اخر مرة سمع فيها صوت سيده كانت حين صرخ عدة صرخات فزعة ثم لاذ بالصمت .. ورفض ان ينفتح الباب حينما حاول الخدم الدخول الى الغرفة .. وطلب منهم الانصراف .. فمن ذا الذى بحجرة الابحاث الان ؟!!!

وفى صالة الاستقبال بالبيت واصل مستر اترسون والخادم بول حديثهما حول هذا الموضوع الغريب .. وقال بول بان سيده كان يرسله الى الصيدلية فى الايام الاخيرة لشراء كميات كبيرة من دواء من نوع معين .. وقد تكرر هذا الموضوع اكثر من مرة .. ثم ادلى باعتراف اثار فزع المستر اترسون .. فقد قال انه راى مرة سيده وقد وضع على وجهه قناعا ليخفيه ..
وانه لاحظ ان سيده اصبح اقصر قامة واضئل حجما .. ويمشى بخطوات سريعة مثل قفز الحيوانات .. ولذلك فهو على يقين تام بان سيده قد قتل وان الشخص الموجود فى حجرة الابحاث الان تنطبق عليه كل اوصاف مستر هايد !!!

وعندما سمع مستر اترسون هذه الكلمات المفزعة .. قرر على الفور ان يقتحم حجرة الابحاث باى طريقة حتى ولو ادى ذلك الى تحطيم الباب وتوجه الاثنان من فورهما الى حجرة الابحاث وصاح مستر اترسون : دكتور جيكل افتح اذا كنت تريد ان تقابلنى او لا .. افتح والا سوف اضطر الى تحطيم الباب ..!

جاء صوت غريب من الداخل : يامستر اترسون .. اذهب الان بحق الله ودعنى فى حالى .. 

هنا بدأ مستر اترسون و الخادم بول فى تحطيم الباب .. واستغرق ذلك بعض الوقت حتى انهار الباب فى النهاية .. ودخل الاثنان الى الحجرة .. فوجدا مستر هايد ممدا على الارض ميتا وكان يمسك فى يده بزجاجة سم قوى يبدو انه شربها عن اخرها حين شعر بان الباب سيتحطم فعلا ..

وفتش الاثنان حجرة الابحاث ركنا ركنا للبحث عن جثة الدكتور جيكل ولكنهما لم يعثرا لها على اى اثر .. ووجدا على المكتب مجموعة من الاوراق موضوعة بداخل ظرف كبير مفتوح ومعنون باسم مستر اترسون !!

كانت هذه الوصية مفاجأة لانها زادت الامور تعقيدا .. وغموضا .. فلماذا غيرها الدكتور جيكل بعد وصيته الاولى التى كانت توصى بايلولة امواله الى مستر هايد ؟ ولماذا لم يقم مستر هايد بحرق هذه الوصية قبل وفاته ولو على سبيل الانتقام او الاحتجاج ؟!

وكانت هناك ورقة اخرى بداخل الظروف عبارة عن رسالة موجههة من الدكتور جيكل الى المستر اترسون يخبره فيها بانه يحس بدنو اجله .. واقتراب نهايته .. ويطلب منه ان يقرأ جميع الاوراق الاخرى الموضوعة بداخل الظرف .. وان يقرأ ايضا ايه اوراق يكون قد تركها لديه الدكتور لانيون .. ولم يكن امام مستر اترسون ان يفعل شيئا سوى حمل كل هذه الاوراق .. والتوجه فورا الى مكتبه .. وهناك فتح خزانة حديدية .. واخرج الظرف الذى تركه الدكتور لانيون وفتحه وبدأ يقرأ اغرب ما يمكن ان يقرأه انسان فى حياته .. 

كتب الدكتور لانيون تفاصيل المأساة التى تعرض لها صديقه الدكتور جيكل .. فقد تلقى منه رسالة مكتوبة بخط يده.. طلب منه فيها انيتوجه الى حجرة الابحاث فى بيته وان يحضر معه محتويات الدرج الرابع من ادراج الدولاب الكبير وان يامر جميع الخدم بمنزله بالانصراف .. وينتظر شخصا سوف يحضر لمقابلته عند منتصف الليل .. وان عليه ان يحتفظ بجميع هذه الاسرار لنفسه والا يطلع عليها احدا..

وكتب الدكتور لانيون ايضا .. ان رسالة الدكتور جيكل هذه .. قد جعلته على يقين ان صديقه قد اصيب بالجنون .. وفقد عقله .. ومع ذلك فقد قام بتنفيذ كل ما طلب منه فى تلك الرسالة وجلس فى مكتبه منتظرا الشخص الذى سيحضر اليه عند منتصف الليل .. وفى الموعد المحدد بالضبط .. سمع طرقا على الباب .. واذا به يرى شخصا .. ضئيل الجسم .. قبيح الوجه .. تبدو ملامحه كحيوان متوحش .. 

دخل هذا الرجل مكتب الدكتور لانيون وكان خائفا يرتعش من شدة الخوف .. وما ان شاهد محتويات الدرج حتى طلب من الدكتور لانيون ان يحضر له كوبا زجاجيا .. ثم اخذ احدى هذه الاوراق الملفوفة من محتويات الدرج وافرغ ما فيها من مسحوق فى هذا الكوب ثم التقط من محتويات الدرج ايضا زجاجة تحتوى على سائل احمر ذا رائحة نفاذة .. وصب فى الكوب بعضا من هذا السائل .. وفى الحال حدث تفاعل بين المادتين يشبه الغليان .. وظهرت فقاقيع كثيرة !
وقبل ان يفرغ الرجل القبيح هذا المزيج فى جوفه طلب من الدكتور لانيون ان يقسم بانه لن يبوح بسر ما سوف يراه لاحد الا بعد موت او اختفاء صديقه الدكتور جيكل الى الابد .. فاقسم دكتور لانيون على ذلك ..

وما ان ان شرب الرجل القبيح محتويات الكوب حتى اطلق صرخة حيوانية .. ثم ارتمى على الارض وهو يتلوى وبدأ جسمه فى التضخم كما تغيرت ملامحه القبيحة واذا به يشاهد اغرب ما شاهده فى حياته كلها .. لقد راى صديقه الدكتور جيكل يقف امامه بلحمه وشحمه بدلا من الرجل ذى الوجه القبيح !!!

ويختم الدكتور لانيون هذهالقصة الغريبة بانه بعد ان راى ما راى بعينه وسمع ماسمع .. اصبح لايصدق نفسه .. وانتابه الخوف والفزع .. واصبح لا يستطيع النوم .. واحس بان حياته قد قربت نهايتها .. واضطر الى كتابة هذه الرساله وايداعها بمكتب صديقه مستر اترسون المحامى واغلقها بالشمع الاحمر وكتب عليها تحذيرا بعدم فتحها الا بعد وفاة الدكتور جيكل او اختفائه 

ارتاع مستر اترسون وشعر بمزيد من الخوف و الفزع بعد قراءة تلك الرسالة .. ومع ذلك فقد كان عليه ان يقرأ بقية الاوراق ايضا .. التى تركها الدكتور جيكل بغرفة الابحاث بمنزله .. وتضمنت هذه الاوراق مذكرات ومعلومات كتبها الدكتور جيكل بنفسه لتوضيح واجلاء كل الغموض الذى احاط بهذه القصة الغريبة .. 

كتب الدكتور جيكل بانه اكتشف منذ وقت مبكر .. ان كل انسان فى حياته يتكون من شخصين متناقضين .. وان كل انسان يشعر احيانا بحدة الصراع بين جانب الخير وجانب الشر بداخله.. وهو الصراع بين الشخص الشرير و الشخص الطيب الكامنين فى اعماق كل انسان .. وانه منذ لحظة اقتناعه بهذا الاكتشاف عكف على دراسة المواد الكيميائية بغرض الوصول الى تركيبة دوائية يمكنها ان تفصل الشخص الشرير عن الشخص الخير .. وواصل ابحاثه حتى اهتدى فى النهاية الى تركيب هذا الدواء .. 


وعندما شرب الدكتور جيكل هذا الدواء لاول مرة شعر على الفور بالام شديدة جعلته يصرخ كالحيوان .. ثم ارتمى على الارض واخذ جسمه يتضائل وتغيرت ملامح وجهه .. لقد اصبح فى لحظات شخصا شريرا واطلق على نفسه اسما جديدا هو ادوارد هايد 


ولكن الدكتور جيكل كان يخشى ان تفشل التجربة فى احدى المرات فلا يستطيع العودة الى شخصية الدكتور جيكل .. الخيرة الطيبة !! مرة اخرى وهكذا انطلق مستر هايد من عقال جسد الدكتور جيكل واصبح يرتكب كل الشرور كلما وجد الى ذلك سبيلا .. بدءا من جريمة ضرب الفتاة .. حتى مقتل النبيل الانجليزى سير دانفرز كارو .. وبعد ارتكاب كل هذه الشرور كان مستر هايد يتوجه الى الباب الخلفى المؤدى الى حجرة الابحاث ويشرب مزيجا مضادا فيعود مرة اخرى 

ولذلك فقد كتب تلك الوصية الغريبة التى يوصى فيها بجميع امواله وممتلكاته الى مستر هايد وذلك فى حالة وفاة الدكتور جيكل او اختفائه الى الابد .. 

وتاكدت مخاوف الدكتور جيكل حين اصبح التحول من شخصية مستر هايد الشريرة الى شخصية الدكتور جيكل الطيبة امرا بالغ الصعوبة .. ويتطلب المزيد من جرعات الدواء الى ان واجهته فى النهاية حقيقة مفزعة هى استحالة عودته الى شخصية الدكتور جيكل مرة اخرى !

وهكذا انتهى مصيره الى سجن نفسه بحجرة الابحاث بمنزله يحاول عبثا ان يعود الى شخصية دكتور جيكل دون جدوى بل واصبح يشعر بقرب نهايته ايضا باعتباره المستر هايد ولذلك فقد غير وصيته واوصى بكل امواله الى صديقه مستر اترسون المحامى 

وظل مستر هايد منتظرا لحظة انتهاء حياته ولو بالانتحار فاعد زجاجة من السم القوى القاتل وشرب كل محتويات هذه الزجاجة حين بدأ مستر اترسون و الخادم بول فى تحطيم باب حجرة الابحاث للقبض عليه 

وبهذا الموقف المأساوى انتهت حياة الشخصين اللذين كانا كامنين فى شخص واحد .. الدكتور جيكل و مستر هايد 


تمت

----------


## ابن البلد

بعد ما قرانا القصه 
هل يا تري قابلنا أحد ما في حياتنا له نفس مواصفات دكتور جيكل ؟؟؟ 
من الخارج هو الإنسان الطهور الطيب
ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك تمام ؟؟

----------


## 7oodaa

شكرا يابن البلد علي القصة 
وجاري القراءة

----------


## osha

أنا حاطبعها بعد اذنك عشان باتحول لما بقرا حاجة طويلة على النت - وبعد ما أقراها حاقولك رأيي
شكرا على الأدب الكلاسيكي القديم - أنا أحبه جدا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعرف يااحمد انى اول مرة 
اعرف قصة هذين الرجلين
اسمع دايما اسمهم لكن مااعرفش
عنهم حاجة خالص...
اما عن اننا قابلنا فهم 
كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ماتعدش يامااااااااااااا*

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى العزيز الاستاذ احمد 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه القصه الرائعه انا شفتها قبل كده فيلم لكن انت فكرتنى بيها حقيقى رائعه 
بالنسبه لحياتنا انا لم اقابل احد بهذه الازدواجيه يمكن لانى معنديش الحنكه التى تؤهلنى للحكم على الناس 
فانا اؤمن تماما ان كل الناس د0جيكل وان نسبة مستر هايد بداخلهم بسيطه ولا تظهر الا للدفاع فقط وليس الهجوم هذا اعتقادى 
ولكن فكرة القصه جميله وغريبه    وجنون العلماء بالعلم مدمر 
وشكرا مره اخرى 
ولك تحياتى اخى

----------


## nour2005

ياه القصة فعلا رائعة وكلها تشويق منذ زمن لم اقرا قصصا 

بالنسبة لشخصية الدكتور جيكل المزدوجة فانا شفت كتير ناس عندهم التناقض ده بيتلونوا حسب الظروف

شكرا استاذ احمد سلمت يداك وبانتظار المزيد من القصص الغريبة

----------


## طريق

> بعد ما قرانا القصه 
> هل يا تري قابلنا أحد ما في حياتنا له نفس مواصفات دكتور جيكل ؟؟؟ 
> من الخارج هو الإنسان الطهور الطيب
> ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك تمام ؟؟


 
*ابن البلد*
*قرأت الرواية مترجمة والحمد لله أني فعلت لأن انجليزيتي تهشمت بفعل الزمن وكل نظريات الاستعمال والإهمال والكسل الشديد* 
*لكن أشكرك على النقل والطرح المتميز من خلاله*
*الرواية ككل كلاسيكيات الأدب العظيمة تطرح الموضوع بأكثر من زاوية:*
*هناك ما تحدثت عنه وهو الجانب الأخلاقي في الموضوع، مدعو الفضيلة الذين يسممون معانى الفضيلة ويفقدون الإنسان ثقته بجوهر الخير وأصالته في الإنسان*
*وهناك أيضا جانب التوحش الطبيعي الكامن في كل إنسان والرواية تطرح إشكاليات التعامل مع هذا الجانب الوحشي أو الشرس أو البدائي لأن قمعه أوقلة الوعي به أو إدعاء غيابه قد يحول المرء إلى ذئب اجتماعي ليلي خفي أو متنكر بالنهار في ثوب إنسان.*
*إنها إحدى مشكلات الحضارة أيضا (وهنا جانبها الاجتماعي) حيث تكبل الحضارة الإنسان بالكثير من المواضعات والأعراف والتقاليد وأنماط السلوك الواجبة التي تضيق إلى حد كبير جدا من هامش حريته ولا تترك مجالا طبيعيا لائقا برغبة الإنسان في التحرر وفي التعبير عن نفسه بصور طبيعية راقية، عندها قد لا يجد هذا الجانب المظلم من الإنسان إنطلاقه إلا في هذا العالم المظلم الشرير، وأعتقد أن الرواية كانت تجسد في هذا الجانب أزمة من أزمات المجتمع والإنسان الإنجليزي في فترة من الفترات.*

----------


## ابن البلد

> شكرا يابن البلد علي القصة 
> وجاري القراءة


 ربنا يقويك يا حوده وتخلصها  :: 
وشكرا علي مرورك

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا حاطبعها بعد اذنك عشان باتحول لما بقرا حاجة طويلة على النت - وبعد ما أقراها حاقولك رأيي
> شكرا على الأدب الكلاسيكي القديم - أنا أحبه جدا


 أطبعيها يا أوشه  :: 
وفي إنتظار عودتك بعد قرائتها والحمد لله ان الأدب الكلاسيكي عجبك  ::

----------


## osha

شوف يا سيدي طبعتها وقريتها عدة مرات - أنا أصلي دايما اقرا الحاجة كذا مرة لكي اتيح لنفس الفرصة لفهم كل جوانب الموضوع 
بالنسبة للعرض الموجز جدا - فهو الى حد كبير أوضح الفكرة الأساسية بغض النظر عن محتوى القصة - لان المحتوى اكيد لن يظهر ضمن ست صفحات فقط

الدليل على أن النفس البشرية بها الخير والشر معا من سورة الشمس - الجزء الثلاثين 
والآية توضح نفسها بنفسها
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن زَكَّاهَا  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَن دَسَّاهَا 

صدق الله العظيم 

نيجي بقى للنظريات الانسانية 
الفكرة الأساسية هي نفس الفكرة الأساسية في التحليل النفسي ومؤسس هذا العلم سيجموند فرويد والذي اختلف معه الكثيرون 
الفكرة هي أن الانسان يولد وبداخله كل الغرائز تطالبه بالطاعة وبالتنفيذ والمثول لأوامرها وهذا الكيان الهمجي المسمى (الهو)
ولكن الانسان يبدأ في تلقى المثل والتقاليد والقيم منذ نعومة أظافره - وبعد ذلك يأتي دور الدين ليصقل تلك المثل - وهنا يبدأ تكوين كيان آخر بنفس مقدار القوة والسطوة ويسمى الأنا الأعلى الممثل الرسمي للدين والقيم والمثل والتقاليد ...الخ 
وقد يحدث أو غالبا يحدث صراع ما بين الغرائز متمثلة في الهو وبين المثل والقيم أو الأنا الأعلى أو ما نسميه الضمير - ولكي يوفق الانسان بين الخصمين الأزليين فإنه يبدأ بتكوين ما يسمى الأنا - ووظيفة الأنا هنا هي التوفيق بما يريده الهو بما يتناسب ومتطلبات الأنا الأعلى 
ويبدأ المرض النفسي حين يفشل الأنا في حل هذا الصراع بشكل ودي
طبعا القصة الطويلة دي تبين أن النظريات الانسانية تثبت أن الانسان بداخله دائما صراع الخير والشر
وما فعله الكاتب هو أنه تصور أن هذا الصراع خرج من داخل الفرد الى العالم الخارجي متمثلا في نجاح الدكتور جيكل في تحرير الهو من حيز اللاشعور الى حيز التجسيد البشري - واطلاق العنان له ليفعل ما يريد دون رقابة أو توجيه
وعندما لم ينجح الأنا في حل الصراع قام بتدمير الهو بتصفيته جسديا - وبهذا قام بحماية المثل والقيم - وكذلك حماية المجتمع من مثل هذه الشخصية المفتقدة تماما لأي نوع من التهذيب الانساني

----------


## osha

على فكرة الأدب الكلاسيكي رائع جدا ومستوف لكل النواحي الأدبية - وعلى فكرة أنا في الشعر العربي أفضل قراءة الشعر لامرئ القيس عن أحمد شوقي مثلا 
يعني ذوقي في الحاجات الأدبية عتييييييييييييق قوي

----------


## ابن البلد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تعرف يااحمد انى اول مرة 
> اعرف قصة هذين الرجلين
> اسمع دايما اسمهم لكن مااعرفش
> عنهم حاجة خالص...
> اما عن اننا قابلنا فهم 
> كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> ماتعدش يامااااااااااااا*


 طيب الحمد لله  ::  يا ماما أنك قرتيها  :: 

وفعلا أنا تعاملت مع ناس كتير بالشكل ده 


وشكلي هقلب وأبقه مستر هايد بعد كده  :: 
صبح وليل  ::

----------


## daria

*والله يا ابن البلد تسلم ايدك*
*انا القصة دي كانت وحشاني جدا*
*وكنت عايزة اقراها*
*فانبسطت اوي لما لقيتك منزلها*
*ففعلا تسلم ايدك ومليون شكرا*
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اخى العزيز الاستاذ احمد 
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه القصه الرائعه انا شفتها قبل كده فيلم لكن انت فكرتنى بيها حقيقى رائعه 
> بالنسبه لحياتنا انا لم اقابل احد بهذه الازدواجيه يمكن لانى معنديش الحنكه التى تؤهلنى للحكم على الناس 
> فانا اؤمن تماما ان كل الناس د0جيكل وان نسبة مستر هايد بداخلهم بسيطه ولا تظهر الا للدفاع فقط وليس الهجوم هذا اعتقادى 
> ولكن فكرة القصه جميله وغريبه    وجنون العلماء بالعلم مدمر 
> وشكرا مره اخرى 
> ولك تحياتى اخى


 *كل الشكر لك آسيا علي مرورك 
وفعلا مش كل الناس تقدر تحكم علي الآخرين 
و أغلب حكما دائما إما يكون بخبرات سابقه أو بأخلاقنا ومقاييسنا وتربيتنا
فالطيب لا يري الناس إلا طيبا لانه يراهم بعين طبعه*

----------


## ابن البلد

> ياه القصة فعلا رائعة وكلها تشويق منذ زمن لم اقرا قصصا 
> 
> بالنسبة لشخصية الدكتور جيكل المزدوجة فانا شفت كتير ناس عندهم التناقض ده بيتلونوا حسب الظروف
> 
> شكرا استاذ احمد سلمت يداك وبانتظار المزيد من القصص الغريبة


 تسلمي لي نور
والحقيقة هي القصه مش غريبه دلوقتي فالناس الآن يتلون مثل الحرباء كل وقت بشكل ولون وكلهم بمليون شكل 

لكن يمكن وقت ما ظهرت من قرن القصه كانت غريبه وقتها وأنا الحقيقه مبهور بالقصة لاني بقيسها بمقاييس 100 عام مضي

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ابن البلد*
> *قرأت الرواية مترجمة والحمد لله أني فعلت لأن انجليزيتي تهشمت بفعل الزمن وكل نظريات الاستعمال والإهمال والكسل الشديد* 
> *لكن أشكرك على النقل والطرح المتميز من خلاله*
> *الرواية ككل كلاسيكيات الأدب العظيمة تطرح الموضوع بأكثر من زاوية:*
> *هناك ما تحدثت عنه وهو الجانب الأخلاقي في الموضوع، مدعو الفضيلة الذين يسممون معانى الفضيلة ويفقدون الإنسان ثقته بجوهر الخير وأصالته في الإنسان*
> *وهناك أيضا جانب التوحش الطبيعي الكامن في كل إنسان والرواية تطرح إشكاليات التعامل مع هذا الجانب الوحشي أو الشرس أو البدائي لأن قمعه أوقلة الوعي به أو إدعاء غيابه قد يحول المرء إلى ذئب اجتماعي ليلي خفي أو متنكر بالنهار في ثوب إنسان.*
> *إنها إحدى مشكلات الحضارة أيضا (وهنا جانبها الاجتماعي) حيث تكبل الحضارة الإنسان بالكثير من المواضعات والأعراف والتقاليد وأنماط السلوك الواجبة التي تضيق إلى حد كبير جدا من هامش حريته ولا تترك مجالا طبيعيا لائقا برغبة الإنسان في التحرر وفي التعبير عن نفسه بصور طبيعية راقية، عندها قد لا يجد هذا الجانب المظلم من الإنسان إنطلاقه إلا في هذا العالم المظلم الشرير، وأعتقد أن الرواية كانت تجسد في هذا الجانب أزمة من أزمات المجتمع والإنسان الإنجليزي في فترة من الفترات.*


 *أخي الكريم الطريق
معك حق في كل ما قلته 
وشكرا لك علي مرورك الكريم الذي أسعدني كثيرا*

----------


## ابن البلد

> شوف يا سيدي طبعتها وقريتها عدة مرات - أنا أصلي دايما اقرا الحاجة كذا مرة لكي اتيح لنفس الفرصة لفهم كل جوانب الموضوع 
> بالنسبة للعرض الموجز جدا - فهو الى حد كبير أوضح الفكرة الأساسية بغض النظر عن محتوى القصة - لان المحتوى اكيد لن يظهر ضمن ست صفحات فقط
> 
> الدليل على أن النفس البشرية بها الخير والشر معا من سورة الشمس - الجزء الثلاثين 
> والآية توضح نفسها بنفسها
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن زَكَّاهَا  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَن دَسَّاهَا 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم 
> ...


 *المتألقه دائما الاخت ام محمد أوشا 
طبعا كلامك سليم الإنسان يولد بالفعل وبداخله الخير والشر وصراع الخير والشر دائما في الداخل إلا ان ينتصر الخير أو يموت الضمير تماما
ويوجد آيات كثيرة ليست فقط ما ذكرتيها تبين الخير والشر وصراعهم داخل النفس البشرية وأن الإنسان مخير لإختيار أحدهما وكل واحد ذنبه علي جنبه 

أنا برضك بحب الأدب الكلاسيكي الاجنبي كتير ومن ضمن القصص اللي بحبها جدا هي مرتفعات ويدذرينج ربنا يسهل أترجمها أو ألاقي ترجمتها وأجيبهالكم هنا 
برضك القصة دي أتعملت مسلسل وفيلم ويمكن فيه ناس في المدارس الأجنبيه في مصر بيدروسها 

بس أنتي مقلتيش بقه يا أوشا 
قابلتي ناس بشكل ماستر هايد بليل والصبح يبقه دكتور جيكل ؟؟ ولا لأ ؟؟*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *والله يا ابن البلد تسلم ايدك*
> *انا القصة دي كانت وحشاني جدا*
> *وكنت عايزة اقراها*
> *فانبسطت اوي لما لقيتك منزلها*
> *ففعلا تسلم ايدك ومليون شكرا*


 *طيب الحمد لله أنها عجبتك يا داريا 
ومليون العفو 
*

----------


## osha

> *المتألقه دائما الاخت ام محمد أوشا* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  * 
> 
> 
> *بس أنتي مقلتيش بقه يا أوشا* 
> *قابلتي ناس بشكل ماستر هايد بليل والصبح يبقه دكتور جيكل ؟؟ ولا لأ ؟؟*


يعني ايه المتقلقة!!!
بجد والله مافهمتش

أما عن اني قابلت ناس الصبح د.جيكل وبالليل مستر هايد - حصل بس ماكنش الصبح وبالليل 
كانت على حسب الظروف يبقى د.جيكل ولما البيئة بتاعته تسمح انه يبقى مستر هايد بيبقى..
زي نظام الحرباء لما تغير لونها بحسب السطح اللي ماشية عليه 
في انتظار مرتفعات ويذرنج - ومن غير تأخير لو سمحت

----------


## سـلـوى

*فكرتنى يا ابد البلد*

*القصة دى عندنا و مازالت و قراتها اكثر من مرة*

*و كل مرة بجد داخلى نفس التشويق و الجاذبية اليها و الخوف احيانا * 

*بجد رهيييييييييييبة*
*اسلوب رائع و القصة اكثر من رائعة*

*تسلم يا ابن البلد بجد*

----------


## ابن البلد

> يعني ايه المتقلقة!!!
> بجد والله مافهمتش
> 
> أما عن اني قابلت ناس الصبح د.جيكل وبالليل مستر هايد - حصل بس ماكنش الصبح وبالليل 
> كانت على حسب الظروف يبقى د.جيكل ولما البيئة بتاعته تسمح انه يبقى مستر هايد بيبقى..
> زي نظام الحرباء لما تغير لونها بحسب السطح اللي ماشية عليه 
> في انتظار مرتفعات ويذرنج - ومن غير تأخير لو سمحت


 سوري أوشا 
أقصد 
المتألقه 
بس أنتي عارفه بقه كان الرد الساعة تلاته الصبح فمكنتش شايف  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *فكرتنى يا ابد البلد*
> 
> *القصة دى عندنا و مازالت و قراتها اكثر من مرة*
> 
> *و كل مرة بجد داخلى نفس التشويق و الجاذبية اليها و الخوف احيانا * 
> 
> *بجد رهيييييييييييبة*
> *اسلوب رائع و القصة اكثر من رائعة*
> 
> *تسلم يا ابن البلد بجد*


 كل الشكر لك باشمهندسه علي المرور 
وأنا كمان عندي القصة بالعربي وبالإنجليزي 
بس الحقيقة مقرتهاش بقالي مدة طويلة  :: 
لكنها تستحق القراءة أكثر من مرة 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------

